# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  شنو شابكننا وليد علاء الدين

## مناوي

*يا عالم الحاصل شنو بالضبط ؟؟ 

المنبر كلو بقي وليد علاء الدين ,, علاء الدين والمصباح السحري لبطولات المريخ القارية ،، لا اعتقد ؟؟ 

اخبار المريخ بالمنبر كلها وليد !!! :Bebe20: 

هل المريخ بقي يعتمد علي الاطفال ؟؟ 

لو راجنها من وليد انتظارنا بيطوووووووووووووول ؟؟ 

حقو الاعضاء يقللوا من موضوع وليد ده شويه ؟؟ 

هو ما ناقص شراب الفيهو مكفيهو !!؟؟ :1 (28):  

ربنا يحفظو كلاعب موهبة لكن ما النجم الخارق والبصنع الفارق للمريخ الان ؟؟ بدري عليهو 

ما تدوهو اكتر من حقه حتي يفقد البوصله بسبب الاعلام الارعن ؟؟!!

*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخ مناوى لك التحية 
انا ذاتى زهجت من الموضوع دا وبكرة الولد دا يجى يمشى 
ويرفع راسو فوق ويقول داير وداير ويعمل ذى ناس سفارى 
انا بمشى الجلافيط وانا ماداير اسجل هسع
*

----------


## ود مـــدني

*الاخ مناااوي  تحياتي 

اشاركك الرأي ما عدا كلمة الاطفال لاتقتصر الموهبة على عمر محدد 

*

----------


## jafaros

* كلامك صاااااح يا مناوي ‏......‏ بكرة يعمل فيها نجم ومنقطها ‏.....‏ والامثلة غيرو كتير ‏
*

----------


## احمر لون الدم

*كلامك صح والله بس بدون انفعال وكلمة اطفال دي عشان بالجد النقة الكتيرة زاتا ماحبابا
*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 
‏mido77, ‏مايقومابي

التحقيق الحصل فيهو شنو ؟؟
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*مشكلتكم بقيتوا تعتمدوا على اللاعب الجاهز 
وليد ربنا حباه بموهبة وغير كده صغير السن يعني سيتحلى بالغيرة على الشعاروحب المريخ 
يعني نحن ما محتاجين له في الوقت الحالي بل سندخره للمستقبل 
افهموا ياعالم بقى ومافي داعي للتريقة على لاعب يلبس شعار الزعيم
*

----------


## midris3

*ما اظن من الجميل انو تبادرو بي الشينة فيه 
وانو ح يقول و ح يسوي ..
                        	*

----------


## ابن الخطاب

*كلامك صاح
                        	*

----------


## سودان المريخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

يا عالم الحاصل شنو بالضبط ؟؟ 

المنبر كلو بقي وليد علاء الدين ,, علاء الدين والمصباح السحري لبطولات المريخ القارية ،، لا اعتقد ؟؟  
اخبار المريخ بالمنبر كلها وليد !!! :Bebe20:  
هل المريخ بقي يعتمد علي الاطفال ؟؟  
لو راجنها من وليد انتظارنا بيطوووووووووووووول ؟؟  
حقو الاعضاء يقللوا من موضوع وليد ده شويه ؟؟  
هو ما ناقص شراب الفيهو مكفيهو !!؟؟ :1 (28):  
ربنا يحفظو كلاعب موهبة لكن ما النجم الخارق والبصنع الفارق للمريخ الان ؟؟ بدري عليهو  
ما تدوهو اكتر من حقه حتي يفقد البوصله بسبب الاعلام الارعن ؟؟!!



2
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مناوي خايف نت وليد يتشرب زي الفاتو
والله معاك حق في شوية كج كده لو طبلوا لوليد قول يارحمن يارحيم

*

----------


## monzir ana

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود مـــدني
					

الاخ مناااوي  تحياتي 

اشاركك الرأي ما عدا كلمة الاطفال لاتقتصر الموهبة على عمر محدد 




2222222222222222
*

----------


## مناوي

*اين المعجزه الكروية وليد والفريق بلا صانع لعب ؟؟؟؟؟ 

          بداية الغيث قطرة !!!! 

                  للبفهم 
*

----------


## مناوي

*مشكورين يا شباب علي التعليق 

بس كانت هنالك ظروف خارج الاراده 

           لكم العتبي 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*كنت منتظر نشوف المعجزة وليد كما قال الاعلام
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا جاي خاشي داير أدقك
كنت قايلك م بتعرفو eisawi
                        	*

----------


## محمد star

*والله يامناوى هو لاعب موهبه بس النق الكتيره مابتنفع وربنا يحفظو انشاء الله
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

كنت منتظر نشوف المعجزة وليد كما قال الاعلام



 
انتظار طال ولا وليد شارك وقلب الطاوله علي موردة الفاشر                         :ANSmile03:  :008:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا جاي خاشي داير أدقك
كنت قايلك م بتعرفو eisawi



 
                           :1 (32):  

نساعدك ولا الوليييييد شارك ونحنا شوفنا بقي طشاش
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد star
					

والله يامناوى هو لاعب موهبه بس النق الكتيره مابتنفع وربنا يحفظو انشاء الله



 

يا محمد اخوي صباح الخيرات لعاب ما لعاب دي ما محور النقاش ربنا يحفظو لكن ؟؟؟!!!! 

انا عايز اعرف حاجة واحده والناس كلها تكون عارفه انو هذا الشبل الان بدري عليهو من ان يقلب الطاوله امام خصوم المريخ وانة الحل الجزري لصناعة اللعب بالمريخ ..!!!
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:1 (32):  

نساعدك ولا الوليييييد شارك ونحنا شوفنا بقي طشاش



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شارك مع المريخ ضد المريخ !
شوف عيني والله eisawi
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*أخى العزيز أسمح لى أن أخالفك الرأى , وليد حقا موهبة فذة , و أعتقد أنك ترى ذلك لكنك تخاف عليه , أما بالنسبة لعمره ( ليس طفل و من فى عمره أصبحو نجوم لأنديتهم ومنتخباتهم ) ,, بالإضافة إلى وجود لاعب صغير فى السن يشارك مع الفريق ( وهو بالطبع لا يشارك حاليا) بصورة اساسية يعنى الكثير من الخبرة , وبالتالى نتمنى أن نجد فيه صانع الألعاب و الكابتن الذى فقدناهو مع إعتزال أبراهومة .
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
شارك مع المريخ ضد المريخ !
شوف عيني والله eisawi



 
اية عارف بس جاب قون صح عمل شنو غير المباراة 

                             :m1::m1:  

هو لعاب ولا الولدين الفوق ديل   :ANSmile09:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

أخى العزيز أسمح لى أن أخالفك الرأى , وليد حقا موهبة فذة , و أعتقد أنك ترى ذلك لكنك تخاف عليه , أما بالنسبة لعمره ( ليس طفل و من فى عمره أصبحو نجوم لأنديتهم ومنتخباتهم ) ,, بالإضافة إلى وجود لاعب صغير فى السن يشارك مع الفريق ( وهو بالطبع لا يشارك حاليا) بصورة اساسية يعنى الكثير من الخبرة , وبالتالى نتمنى أن نجد فيه صانع الألعاب و الكابتن الذى فقدناهو مع إعتزال أبراهومة .



 

طيب الشوبار ليكم شنو ؟؟؟؟؟  
انا عارفو لعاب ومنقطها !!! لكن برضو هو الان ليس بلاعب المريخ  
ولا يمكن ان نقارنه بابراهومه ككابتن  
انا اخالفك الرأي ايضا يا زعيم بس الواحد دائما بيقول الحقيقة :enfjaar:
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

اية عارف بس جاب قون صح عمل شنو غير المباراة 

                             :m1::m1:  

هو لعاب ولا الولدين الفوق ديل   :ANSmile09:



:fgf1:ماف علاقة الولدين طبعا :21::hah:
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

طيب الشوبار ليكم شنو ؟؟؟؟؟  
انا عارفو لعاب ومنقطها !!! لكن برضو هو الان ليس بلاعب المريخ  
ولا يمكن ان نقارنه بابراهومه ككابتن  
انا اخالفك الرأي ايضا يا زعيم بس الواحد دائما بيقول الحقيقة :enfjaar:



ياحبيب , ورينا بس هو حايلعب مع المريخ كيف مع مدربين الجاهز ديل ؟ بس كمان لو ماضغطنا جماهيريا حايحصل عليه الحصل على ابراهيم الصحافة و دقاشية , و ....
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*يجب تشجيعه ويجب ان يشارك كلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك 

ولد لعاب ويلعب الان افضل بكثير من قدامى لاعبيك  يجيد تنفيذ الضربات الركنية والثابتة والمعكوسه عكس قدامى اللاعبين الذين مكثوا فترات طويله وحتى الان الواحد فيهم لايجيد تنفيذ الضربات الركنية والثابتة والمعكوسه غير انه يلعب بوعى كبير 

اما بالنسبة لعمره فهو ليس صغير انما قليل الحجم ويحتاج لعناية غذائية خاصة اعتقد ان عمره 17 سنه
مثل عيسى صباح الخير وغيرهم من الللاعبين الذين بدؤا فى الظهور مبكراً
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*2222222222222222 ياميرغنى
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

يجب تشجيعه ويجب ان يشارك كلما سنحت الفرصة لذلك 

ولد لعاب ويلعب الان افضل بكثير من قدامى لاعبيك يجيد تنفيذ الضربات الركنية والثابتة والمعكوسه عكس قدامى اللاعبين الذين مكثوا فترات طويله وحتى الان الواحد فيهم لايجيد تنفيذ الضربات الركنية والثابتة والمعكوسه غير انه يلعب بوعى كبير 

اما بالنسبة لعمره فهو ليس صغير انما قليل الحجم ويحتاج لعناية غذائية خاصة اعتقد ان عمره 17 سنه
مثل عيسى صباح الخير وغيرهم من الللاعبين الذين بدؤا فى الظهور مبكراً



 




عناية غذائية خاصة قال ....


هو دقاشية اتوفيستر عمل ليهو خمسة وجبات في اليوم الواحد النتيجة كانت شنو شطب ؟؟



طيب يا عالم انت وليد ده ماف اثنين بختلفو في موهبتو بس الان ليس لاعب المريخ 


انت عرفت الان دي يعني شنو ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

2222222222222222 ياميرغنى



 

      000000000000000000000000000000000 


                                  :1 (27):


الان ليس لاعب المريخ ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

:fgf1:ماف علاقة الولدين طبعا :21::hah:



 


      تهئ تهئ تهئ 


                                      :1 (38)::1 (38)::1 (38):
                        	*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

000000000000000000000000000000000 


                                  :1 (27):


الان ليس لاعب المريخ ؟؟؟



نحن لانقول ان يدفع به الان البدرى بدلا من وارقو ولا العجب  ولكن نقول يجب ان يجهز من الان  يعنى يشارك كلما سنحت الفرصة يعنى سنتين ممكن يكون اساسى 
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*الاخ مناوى لك التحية والتقدير 
اقترح عليك ان تقفل موضوع وليد لانه لايستحق كل
هذة الضجة فهو فعلاً ليس لاعب المريخ الان كما قلت 
لقد لعب على الورق اكثر من لعبه على الميدان
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ميرغنى تاج السر
					

نحن لانقول ان يدفع به الان البدرى بدلا من وارقو ولا العجب ولكن نقول يجب ان يجهز من الان يعنى يشارك كلما سنحت الفرصة يعنى سنتين ممكن يكون اساسى 



 
برافوعلييييييييييييييك يا مرغني 
:1 (7):
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتصم الصايم
					

الاخ مناوى لك التحية والتقدير 
اقترح عليك ان تقفل موضوع وليد لانه لايستحق كل
هذة الضجة فهو فعلاً ليس لاعب المريخ الان كما قلت 
لقد لعب على الورق اكثر من لعبه على الميدان



 
الحبيب معتصم  مشكور جداً علي النصيحة الغالية بس البقول كلام زي كلامك ده منو ؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

000000000000000000000000000000000 


                                  :1 (27):


الان ليس لاعب المريخ ؟؟؟



ياحبيب نحنا بالطريقة دى ماحنجيب لاعب وطنى فيهو فايدة , مادايرين نصبر على اللاعبين الصغار , ونسجل فى لاعبين بنقول عنهم جاهزين , وهم ياكافى البلاء بدون ذكر أسماء , 8 سنة لاعب مدنقر فى الواطة , بفتش فى شنو ماعارف ؟ و واحد تانى كم سنة ماقادر يظبط عكستين فى مباراة واحدة !!! شوف نحنا سجلنا كم لاعب فى الكم سنة الفاتت دى عشان تتأكد من كلامى , بالمناسبة حاليا أنجح لاعب سودانى فى المريخ هو الشغيل , لأنو إختارو أتوفستر براهو و إضطرينا ( لاحظ إضطرينا دى ) نلعبو أساسى .
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد سيف الإسلام
					

ياحبيب نحنا بالطريقة دى ماحنجيب لاعب وطنى فيهو فايدة , مادايرين نصبر على اللاعبين الصغار , ونسجل فى لاعبين بنقول عنهم جاهزين , وهم ياكافى البلاء بدون ذكر أسماء , 8 سنة لاعب مدنقر فى الواطة , بفتش فى شنو ماعارف ؟ و واحد تانى كم سنة ماقادر يظبط عكستين فى مباراة واحدة !!! شوف نحنا سجلنا كم لاعب فى الكم سنة الفاتت دى عشان تتأكد من كلامى , بالمناسبة حاليا أنجح لاعب سودانى فى المريخ هو الشغيل , لأنو إختارو أتوفستر براهو و إضطرينا ( لاحظ إضطرينا دى ) نلعبو أساسى .



 

الحبيب محمد لك التحية .....


بث  من كلامك ده وصلت الي قناعة تامه بأن للمريخ اناس يهيمون عشقاً وحباً فية ربنا يكتر من امثالك يا ابو حميد,,,
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*تسلم ياحبيب وربنا يخلينا نحبو أكتر و أكتر
*

----------

